# SEXUAL ABUSE: Why it is an important risk factor



## ANNE VERONICA (Dec 7, 2010)

My name is Anne Veronica, I had been suffering from constipation from an early age I was always complaining of abdominal pain.Last week I was re-decorating and I came across a journal from the UNC Center for Functional GI & Mobility Disorders. The booklet that I received was in the winter of 2002-2003 and the study was : SEXUAL ABUSE:Why it is an Important Health Risk Factor.I had taken the courage as I found out that the person that abused me for so many years, whom I must mention was my Uncle was in the same facinity of my son. From September 2008, my life became uncontrolable.I went to the police December 2008 and told family members throughout 2009.When I was 15 I became bulimic and would starve myself as I thought that it would make me feel better, this didn't. At the age of 16 I started self-harming for attention and obviously for someone to notice. Was in and out of my Doctors all the time from the age of 15 until previous.The abuser who's mane is Richard Johnston pleaded guilty and was sentenced to 3 years in prison.I went through mental torture for nearly 22 years and this person will only be on the sex offenders register for 6 years.So I think that people should look into this more as I could not prove that his person raped me from the age of 12 until I was 17 and a half. As the procurator fiscal could not prove historical rapes.How many out there can relate to me as being a sexually abused child and always had problems with abdominal pain.


----------



## Cbean (Aug 30, 2010)

THats interesting, im sorry for your hard time and the abuse you went through. I have had abdominal pain for as long as i can remember it didnt effect me much till 5 yrs ago. I had a colonoscopy for the first time in sept and the doctor said things were normal but my rectum we open instead of closed like it should be. He kept asking me if i was abused or raped or had anal sex. I cant remember ever being sexually abused and i have never had anal sex. But the doctor said he had never seen that before he seemed to really thing i had been raped. So this kind caught my eye. How exactly does being abused and ibs connect?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Cbean here is the article form the UNC:http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/Sexual%20Abuse%20-%20Why%20it%20is%20an%20Important%20Health%20Risk%20Factor.pdf


----------



## ANNE VERONICA (Dec 7, 2010)

BQ said:


> Cbean here is the article form the UNC:http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/Sexual%20Abuse%20-%20Why%20it%20is%20an%20Important%20Health%20Risk%20Factor.pdf


Tuesday was at the hospital to get results on yet another suspected illness I have required I have polyscistic ovary syndrome and have take medication, I have been given a tablet called Metformin and what they are used for : hydrocholoride is one of a group of medicines called oral hypoglycaemics which work by reducing the amount of sugar in the blood.Metformin Tablets are anti-diabetic medicine used to treat Type 2 diabetes (Non insulin dependent)diabetes. This is the type of diabetes that usually develops in adult hood which is not severe enough to need insulin but does not respond to dietry measure alone.In 2005, when my son was born it was done by emergency section. I was suffering from a Liver condition through me pregnancy, I could not stop scratching and I can't remember the name of it. Then on the 26th August I was told that I was suffering from pre-eclamypsia. He was delivered by section on the 27th August 2005. I then continued to have problems with my liver for about 3 years after having my baby. They called it Non-alcoholic Liver disease. ON THE MEDICATION LEAFLET IT STATES O NOT TAKE METFORMIN TABLETS : If you have problems with your liver and kidneys.VERY RARE SIDE EFFECTS:RASHANAEMIACOMMON SIDE EFFECTS: Nausea, vomiting,abdominal pain,Diarrhoea,Anorexia,Metalic taste.Polycystic Ovary Sydrome:Affects approximately 5% -10% of women of reproductive age (12-45 years old) From The Free Encyclopedia (WIKIPEDIA)Check out the information on the website: hhtp://www.med.unc.e...sk%20Factor.pdfThere may be a way of proving sexual abuse after all, especially historical rapes that I went through at the age of 12 until I was 17 1/2. Read the study that was printed on the UNC Centre for Functional GI & Mobility Disorders. It was issued back in the winter edition to of 2002-2003:SEXUAL ABUSE Why It Is an importannt health Risk Factor.


----------

